# wild strawberry patch



## MAKIS (Sep 26, 2012)

Το βιβλίο The happiness equation by Manfred Kets de Vries είναι ''αφιερωμένο''

To the personae in my wild strawberry patch.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 26, 2012)

αγρός (μικρός), κομμάτι γης είναι το patch. Τώρα για την αφιέρωση, ας κατεβάσουμε ιδέες. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σχέση, αλλά καλού κακού, από τη Wikipedia για τις _Άγριες Φράουλες_ του Μπέργκμαν:

_*Wild Strawberries*_ is a 1957 Swedish film written and directed by Ingmar Bergman, about an old man recalling his past. The original Swedish title is _Smultronstället_, which literally means "the wild strawberry patch", _but idiomatically means an underrated gem of a place (often with personal or sentimental value).

_Και από εκεί:
Another example of good symbolism comes from the film’s title, _Smultronstället_, in Swedish, or _Wild Strawberries_, or literally _The Wild Strawberry Patch_, in English. In America the term it does not resonate as it does in Swedish, _for because of the short summers, strawberries represent youth and its brevity.

_


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2012)

To the personae in my youth, λοιπόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Και αφού personae είναι οι ηθοποιοί μιας παράστασης:

Αφιερωμένο στις δικές μου «Άγριες φράουλες», στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου

ή και ανάποδα, λίγο καλύτερο:

Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, στις δικές μου «Άγριες φράουλες»


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, στις δικές μου «Άγριες φράουλες»


Κανονικά, για να διατηρηθεί η πτώση, θα έπρεπε να είναι «Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, των δικών μου «Άγριων φραουλών». Κακό, έτσι; Όμως στην πρότασή σου η αφιέρωση απευθύνεται και στη νιότη και στους πρωταγωνιστές της. Να το κάνουμε φλύαρο;

Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, 
σε όσους πρωταγωνίστησαν στις δικές μου «Άγριες φράουλες»


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2012)

Με λιγότερο δείκτη μπλα μπλα: Αφιερωμένο στις "Άγριες Φράουλες" της νιότης μου 

Αφιέρωση είναι και πρέπει να είναι ολιγόλογη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αφιέρωση είναι και πρέπει να είναι ολιγόλογη.


Μα είναι καλύτερα να είναι ανακριβής παρά φλύαρη; Άσε που δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι ολιγόλογες οι αφιερώσεις. Λυπάμαι που η ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του παρακάτω βιβλίου δεν έχει τη σελίδα της αφιέρωσης, αλλά:

quite possibly the longest book dedication of all time has been put together by Carol Botwln, a writer who lives on Manhattan's Upper West Side. The dedication to her book, "The Love Crisis [ Hit-and-run lovers, jugglers, sexual stingies, unreliables, kinkies, and other typical men today]," a look at men as they relate (or don't relate) to women, starts innocently enough by mentioning Miss Botwin's two children. But then comes a page and a half of nothing but initials — 601 altogether, described as "all the men who have contributed to this book in one way or another."

:)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2012)

Να το περιπλέξω κι άλλο θυμίζοντας ότι Persona είναι και άλλη μια ταινία του Μπέργκμαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κανονικά, για να διατηρηθεί η πτώση, θα έπρεπε να είναι «Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, των δικών μου «Άγριων φραουλών».


Ή, πιο απλά, _Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, των «Άγριων φραουλών» μου._ Όμως, εμείς συζητάμε εδώ αφού αποκωδικοποιήσαμε αυτές τις Άγριες φράουλες. Τι θα καταλάβει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης που θα δει έτσι ξεκρέμαστες στην αφιέρωση τις Άγριες φράουλες, ιδίως αν δεν έχει καν ακούσει για την ταινία (ή έστω για την ταινία «Φράουλες και αίμα»); Στοιχηματίζω ότι 7 στους 10 δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτα.

Συμφωνώ ότι η δική μου πρόταση δεν είναι ακριβής, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητή και από τον αναγνώστη που δεν έχει το σχετικό υπόβαθρο. 

Λεπτομέρειες...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή, πιο απλά, _Αφιερωμένο στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, των «Άγριων φραουλών» μου._


Άσε που η νιότη στα εγγλέζικα είναι _sowing my wild oats_, όχι φράουλες...

Μα εδώ κάναμε ολόκληρο νήμα για να βγάλουμε άκρη, θέλουμε να καταλάβουν οι αμπεργκμάνιστοι την αφιέρωση του μπεργκμανοβαρεμένου...
;)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

Ο συμβολισμός _άγριες φράουλες_ στα ελληνικά (όπως και στα αγγλικά), δεν έχει τη βαρύτητα που έχει στα σουηδικά, άρα δεν δίνει εύκολα και άμεσα την εικόνα. Εμείς μιλάμε συνήθως για Οργισμένα Νιάτα, επαναστατημένη νιότη κλπ. Θα ήταν λοιπόν μεγάλη ασέβεια να πούμε κάτι σαν

Στους συμπρωταγωνιστές των Οργισμένων Νιάτων μου

παραπέμποντας σε ένα άλλο έργο; Εξυπηρετώντας, έτσι, την ουσία της αφιέρωσης έστω και ξεφεύγοντας από τον τύπο της;

Βαράτε ελεύθερα :s

Σημ. Η Πύλη δεν έχει ούτε τη συνδήλωση ούτε τη συμπαραδήλωση!


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σημ. Η Πύλη δεν έχει ούτε τη συνδήλωση ούτε τη συμπαραδήλωση!


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8658-συνδήλωση-συνυποδήλωση


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσε που η νιότη στα εγγλέζικα είναι _sowing my wild oats_, όχι φράουλες...



because of the short summers, strawberries represent youth and its brevity. ;);)

Τα wild oats δεν είναι γενικά κι αόριστα η νιότη. Είναι η promiscuity και η self-indulgence της


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τα wild oats δεν είναι γενικά κι αόριστα η νιότη. Είναι η promiscuity και η self-indulgence της


Κουβαλώ από τότε το σφάλμα της συνωνυμίας. :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κουβαλώ από τότε το σφάλμα της συνωνυμίας. :devil:



Εσύ, καμάρι μου, μπορεί να έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα. Είναι όμως και κάτι κακόμοιρα που μόνο wild oats δεν σπέρνουν. Άντε, το πολύ πολύ κάνα κολοκυθάκι. Του τύπου _zucchini_, κιόλας· μη φανταστείς κανα _mega-squash_ :devil:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2012)

Εγώ απλώς λέω, πιανόμενος λίγο από το παραπάνω ποστ του δόκτορα που μιλάει για κατανόηση από τον αναγνώστη, ότι μια αφιέρωση συνήθως περιλαμβάνει κάποιο κωδικοποιημένο μήνυμα που πολλοί θα διαβάσουν και λίγοι θα καταλάβουν. Δεν αποτελεί κατ' εμέ αντικείμενο μεταφραστικού προβληματισμού ή (υπερ) ανάλυσης. 

Αν γράψω σε ένα βιβλίο: Στον Τάκη που μου έφτιαχνε τη μέρα 

δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γράψει ο μεταφραστής ολόκληρη υποσημείωση ή δοκίμιο ότι το "Φτιάχνω τη μέρα" αποτελεί μετάφραση της κλασικής φράσης του Κλιντ Ίστγουντ "Make my day" την οποία πρωτοείπε στην ταινία "Ένα Μάγκνουμ για τον Επιθεωρητή Κάλαχαν" και προφανώς ο συγγραφέας είχε φίλο έναν Τάκη που κάτι καλό θα έκανε και του έφτιαχνε τη μέρα ή απλά τον τσάντιζε και του έφτιαχνε τη μέρα και μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα. :) :cheek:mg:

I'm just saying...


----------



## cougr (Sep 27, 2012)

Στην εισαγωγή του βιβλίου, ο Kets de Vries εξηγεί ότι το «patches of wild strawberries» αναφέρεται στα σύμβολα που συμβολίζουν την γλυκύτητα της ζωής και σε αναμνήσεις από φευγαλέες στιγμές χαράς και ευτυχίας.

He tries to return to his "patches of wild strawberies"..........symbols of the sweetness of life - memories of the fleeting moments of bliss and happiness that we all cling to . 

Όσο για το «_personae_», επειδή ο συγγραφέας είναι ψυχοθεραπευτής και ψυχαναλυτής ίσως χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο με την σημασία του «προσωπείου» (του Γιουνγκ).


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 27, 2012)

Ιδού το απόσπασμα από τον πρόλογο

The famous filmmaker Ingmar Bergman, in his film Wild Strawberries—an autobiographical tale in disguise—tells the story of an old man, Isak Borg, who embarks on two journeys, one from Stockholm to Lund to receive an honorary doctorate, the other into his inner world. To all outward appearances Isak Borg is a very successful man, a respected medical doctor and scientist. However, his personal life reveals a very different picture. His relationship with his ancient mother is devoid of warmth, while that with his father (who is apparently out of the picture) is all but nonexistent; very little love is lost between Borg and his older brother; Borg’s marriage, which was plagued by adultery and unhappiness, has ended in divorce; and Borg has a very distant relationship with the son of that marriage—his only offspring. Worse yet, the son is showing a relational pattern very like his own: an icy formality has crept between father and son. Given this relational morass, it is no surprise to learn, in the introduction to the film, that Borg’s outlook on life has become, over time, increasingly “seen through a glass darkly.” A sense of pessimism has crept upon him concerning the entire human race. Distraught at the way his life has turned out, he has withdrawn from most human interaction. 

During the journey from Stockholm to Lund, Isak Borg—accompanied by his daughter-in-law (who plays a guiding role like that of Dante’s Beatrice)—is confronted with various scenes from his past. Many of these scenes, which revolve around critical incidents, elicit unhappy memories. To counter the feelings these memories stir up—to avoid being overwhelmed by anxiety and misery—Borg makes an effort to recall incidents of happiness. He tries to return to his “patches of wild strawberries” (the phrase that’s the title of the film in Swedish), symbols of the sweetness of life—memories of the fleeting moments of bliss and happiness that we all cling to. As the journey progresses (and Borg is influenced by a number of significant character-building experiences), his outlook on life begins to change. He becomes happier, more playful. He tries to reach out to people. Unfortunately, this transformation occurs when life’s clock stands at a few minutes to midnight.

Reflecting on happiness tends to send a person on a trip down memory lane. Writing this commentary on happiness has taken me back to my own “patches of wild strawberries,” but it’s also returned me to the many thorn bushes I’ve encountered in my life’s journey. There are echoes in my own background of both Bertrand Russell’s essay and Ingmar Bergman’s film. Not surprisingly, then, writing about happiness has been a conflicted process for me. While I’ve found great pleasure in both the aesthetic aspect of writing (the creation of something tangible) and the pragmatic aspect (the creation of something meaningful), that satisfaction has at times been overshadowed by the personal journey into the self that thinking about happiness inevitably triggers. 

Όταν μαζεύουμε χόρτα στο βουνό και βρούμε πολλά πικροράδικα συγκεντρωμένα σε μια μικρή επιφάνεια λέμε: ''_μάζεψα μια μαγεριά σε μιά πατουλιά_''
Υποθέτω ότι το pach είναι η πατουλιά η φυτιά, αυτά από την γεωπονική άποψη...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

Να μεταφέρω εδώ την απορία μου από το άλλο νήμα:


MAKIS said:


> Καλησπέρα. Στην τρίτη σελίδα του βιβλίου πριν από περιεχόμενα, πρόλογο κλπ υπάρχουν δύο φράσεις (προμετωπίδα;)
> To the personae in my wild strawberry patch
> Will the Pythia create Abhisamaya?
> 
> ...





Marinos said:


> A! είναι μαζί αυτές οι δύο φράσεις; Μήπως τότε δεν είναι αφιέρωση αλλά προμετωπίδα, κάτι σαν θα δώσει η Πυθία το γνώθι σαυτόν στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου, ή κάπως έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες. Ερχόμουν να σε τσιτάρω και να πω ότι μου αρέσει η ιδέα σου για την ενοποίηση των ερωτήσεων.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτή η ερώτηση θα πρέπει να έχει σχέση πια με όλο το κείμενο του βιβλίου. Ίσως όχι υποχρεωτικά. Ίσως, πάλι, οι πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης παρουσιάζονται στον αναγνώστη μέσα από συγκεκριμένα επεισόδια της νιότης.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να μας πει ο Makis (ή ο cougr) αν όντως είναι ενιαία η φράση, ή έχουμε αφιέρωση συν προμετωπίδα.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 28, 2012)

Οι δύο φράσεις η αφιέρωση και η απορία είναι η μια κάτω από την άλλη με μια επιπλέον γραμμή, δεν νομίζω ότι σχετίζονται.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2012)

cougr said:


> Στην εισαγωγή του βιβλίου, ο Kets de Vries εξηγεί ότι το «patches of wild strawberries» αναφέρεται στα σύμβολα που συμβολίζουν την γλυκύτητα της ζωής και σε αναμνήσεις από φευγαλέες στιγμές χαράς και ευτυχίας.
> 
> He tries to return to his "patches of wild strawberies"..........symbols of the sweetness of life - memories of the fleeting moments of bliss and happiness that we all cling to .
> [...]



 Στα πρόσωπα των φευγαλέων ευτυχισμένων μου στιγμών.

Ερμηνευτικό, για να μην πάμε σε αγρούς με αγριοφράουλες. 
Και γιατί να μην πάμε; Μόνο ο δρ Ίσακ θα αναπολεί; Strawberry fields forever, re! 


_Wild Strawberries (Smultronstället)
_


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt - this is how I interpret it, based on what I understood, anyway, and hopefully I haven't missed an important detail.

Just as his subject (Bergman) had resorted to a distant memory of a strawberry field to derive a positive outlook and some meaning and happiness in his life, in his later years ; the author finds himself similarly thinking about his own happiness and is drawn back to his youth and his own personal "strawberry patch". For the author however this elicits an admixture of memories, some happy memories are inter-fused with painful ones - frustratingly, he can't select the happy memories and filter out the bad ones, i.e., a "personae" (as per Jung) of disguised, masked memories, some seemingly happy at first, but masking a barbed tail, in reality, are disturbingly released.

Consequently the author asks himself - will Pythia, the oracle and westerner in himself (I think he likens himself to the Greek oracle, as he peers back through a prism of memories and re-evaluates his life, as he seeks wisdom) take what he has learned from his own disturbing introspective and retrospective experience and turn it into an important philosophical work ; one that will provide some valuable insights and an enlightening path, like Abhisamaya ?


----------



## cougr (Sep 28, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να μας πει ο Makis (ή ο cougr) αν όντως είναι ενιαία η φράση, ή έχουμε αφιέρωση συν προμετωπίδα.



Εφόσον η αφιέρωση είναι-μάλλον σκοπίμως-αινιγματική, ό,τι και να πούμε απλά εικασίες είναι και μόνο ο συγγραφέας ο ίδιος θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει ως προς το νόημά της και αν όντως είναι ενιαία η φράση. Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι δύο φράσεις σχετίζονται άμεσα μεταξύ τους και αποκρύπτουν κάτι το πολύ προσωπικό που απορρέει από τα βιώματα του συγγραφέα.


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2012)

Συμφωνώ cougar, πολύ ωραία τα λες και σέβομαι τη πολύ λογική γνώμη σου, αλλά ας προσπαθήσουμε να το καταλάβουμε, τουλάχιστον. 
Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτά τα "personae" (plural) αντιπροσωπεύουν τα άτομα που δεν έχουν ψάξει στο άγριο-φραουλοαργό τους - που δεν έχουν ανασύρει και διευθετήσει τις μακρινές τους μνήμες και οι οποίοι δεν έχουν, κατά συνέπεια, ανακαλύψει ή κατανοήσει τον πραγματικό τους εαυτό. ακόμα,.
Έτσι, κάθε "persona" (singular) αντιπροσωπεύει ένα (ίσως δυστυχισμένο) άτομο, μεταμφιεσμένο από τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό, που δεν έχει ψάξει και καταπιαστεί με τον προσκοπικό του "άγριο-φραυλοαργού" (wild strawberry patch) - δηλαδή άτομο που δεν έχει ακόμα περάσει από τη διαδικασία της αυτογνωσίας.
Ο συγγραφέας ίσως θεωρεί ότι ο δρόμος προς την "δυτική" (ας πούμε) διαφώτιση και ευτυχία, αρχίζει κυρίως δια μέσου του φραουλοαργού (δια μέσου τις μακρινές μνήμες), και νομίζω βλέπει τον εαυτό του συμβολικά, ως μαντείο, αφού "μάντεψε" (αντιλήφθηκε) το "δυτικό" δρόμο προς την ευτυχία : και, στο αφιέρωμα του βιβλίου, θέτει ένα "ρητορικό" ερώτημα στα personae in the wild strawberry patch - τα άτομα που κρύβονται πίσω από τις μάσκες τους, πίσω από τους αληθινούς εαυτούς τους, τους χιλιάδες που θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να βοηθήσει να γνωρίσουν τους εαυτού τους - αν η Πυθίας (δηλαδή, συμβολικά, ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας) θα καταφέρει να γράψει ένα "δυτικό" βιβλίο που θα είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με το Abhisamay. - ψευδαισθήσεις μεγαλείου, ίσως;


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2012)

oops, I meant to write ... "να γνωρίσουν τον εαυτό τους" ..third line from the bottom.


----------

